
Productised services: #1: Product companies - joshuacc
http://swombat.com/2011/12/12/productised-services-products
======
j_baker
Am I the only one who finds the designation "product company" useless? To me,
it's as meaningful as "wet water". _Every_ company has a product. Now
certainly some companies have more tangible products than others. And it's not
always clear what a company's product is.

But at the end of the day, a consultant's expertise and knowledge are just as
much products as Apple's iPhone.

~~~
swombat
The difference, as I discuss in this article (and the next), is that a
"product company" sells something other than skilled time, whereas a "services
company" sells skilled time.

When you buy Windows, you're not buying someone's time. When you buy a
consultant, you're buying someone's time. Clear?

